# My new shoes damnit!!



## 80rpm (Feb 21, 2005)

Something annoying happened to me the other day. I was out for a ride with some intervals when I hugged the inside of a tight corner and hit a dog perfectly hidden from my sight. I went down, cussing, but luckily my clothes weren't badly damaged and I stitched up my Gore tex jacket.

Anyway, about the dog, I think it was a bichon frise- not really sure, one of these cuddly white small thingies, wasn't so lucky. Nobody noticed- strangely enough as it was in this residential area on a sunday afternoon, but here's the deal: dog lies there twitching, and I didn't know what to do, and didn't wanna be held responsible, but I just couldn't let that stupid canine lie there bleeding, so I stomped on its head until it stopped twitching. I thought of putting the body in a trash can, but dead animals may be infested with bacteria, so I just pedaled home and had my ride spoiled. 

As if that wasn't bad enough, my new pearl-izumis (damn good shoes) had gotten blood all over them, and I wasn't able to get all of it off, after showering it with water and using chlorine and a brush.

Does anybody here have a great tip on how I could restore my practically new Izumis? The blood on em really looks suspicious.


----------



## Debaser (Jan 12, 2004)

Lick them clean.


----------



## EMT (Jun 26, 2004)

Sure you did.... What a troll. 

~Matt


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

and you are worried about your shoes? a$$...


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

newly murdered animals don't have deadly bacteria.


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

Burn the shoes, the twitching means rabies!


----------



## RustyBearings (Feb 7, 2005)

I am overwhelmed with sympathy for you, [email protected]

maybe someday you should learn to take responsibility for your actions

rustyb


----------



## phil. (Dec 19, 2003)

Yeah it's a troll, but putting an animal out of misery is needed at times. Once on christmas eve after cutting down a tree and loading up a truck load of wood we were driving back to the house at about 10-15 mph, our german shepard got in the way...thump thump... I know my dad didn't mean to do it, I'm glad as soon as we got back to the house that he got his rifle and went back and put the our dog down, I'd rather see that as a dog twitching and in horrible pain.


----------



## 80rpm (Feb 21, 2005)

DeadlyStryker said:


> and you are worried about your shoes? a$$...


Yeah, why shouldn't I worry about my izumis. They are brand new, for christ's sake. You think I am an ass coz I don't worry about the dog? It is fuc king dead so what is there to worry about? You should try to be at least a bit empathic if you wanna help me out, wise guy.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

After a story like that why would anyone want to help you out???? Can you imagine some little girl looking out and seeing a cyclist stomping her dog's head? Talk about leaving a lasting impression on someone.

My advice is burn the shoes. If you want you can take them off first, that's optional though.

Some troll's are so transparent.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*Yo.*



EMT said:


> Sure you did.... What a troll.
> 
> ~Matt


"Ours" and "yours" don't need apostrophes.

fp


----------



## 80rpm (Feb 21, 2005)

LowCel said:


> After a story like that why would anyone want to help you out???? Can you imagine some little girl looking out and seeing a cyclist stomping her dog's head? Talk about leaving a lasting impression on someone.
> 
> My advice is burn the shoes. If you want you can take them off first, that's optional though.
> 
> Some troll's are so transparent.


I don't get this. Are u 4 real man? This purely hypothetical girl of yours is probably already used to getting served tons of violence from the news on TV. And you believe a dead dog is gonna cause her severe mental distress?

Every day, a few thousand people are brutally murdered, and you get angry with me because of one (1!) lousy b*tch lying in my way as I hug a bend. Did I say I did it on purpose?

Now, even thinking of _burning_ the shoes is preposterous. There must be some sorta way to disinfect and get the color off them damn shoes. Now, I wish somebody on this board would share that with me, seeing as I can't be the only one staining a pair of race shoes here. If you wanna get all greenpeace, wwf whatever with me, take it to the animal-rights board.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

Your right, seeing things on the news is _exactly_ the same as seeing some one stomping on your dog.

Here's an idea.......get a life. It's obvious your current one isn't working out too well.

Ok, I'm done feeding the trolls.


----------



## MRfire (Jan 12, 2004)

Where's Pete?


----------



## markybrue (Jan 5, 2005)

*Stoopid #2*



80rpm said:


> As if that wasn't bad enough, my new pearl-izumis (damn good shoes) had gotten blood all over them, and I wasn't able to get all of it off, after showering it with water and using chlorine and a brush.
> 
> Does anybody here have a great tip on how I could restore my practically new Izumis? The blood on em really looks suspicious.


Way to go!!


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

80rpm said:


> As if that wasn't bad enough, my new pearl-izumis (damn good shoes) had gotten blood all over them, and I wasn't able to get all of it off, after showering it with water and using chlorine and a brush.
> 
> Does anybody here have a great tip on how I could restore my practically new Izumis? The blood on em really looks suspicious.


Listen Tulip, ya' gotta' use cold water for bloodstains. I suggest you read Chuck Palahniuk's book "Survivor." It's packed full of great tips for removing stains.


----------



## 80rpm (Feb 21, 2005)

DWF said:


> Listen Tulip, ya' gotta' use cold water for bloodstains. I suggest you read Chuck Palahniuk's book "Survivor." It's packed full of great tips for removing stains.


Alright, girl. I am using cold water and a scrub right this minute, and the stains _stil won't go off!!!!!_ Any other great ideas??


----------



## 80rpm (Feb 21, 2005)

DWF said:


> Listen Tulip, ya' gotta' use cold water for bloodstains. I suggest you read Chuck Palahniuk's book "Survivor." It's packed full of great tips for removing stains.


Alright, girl. I am using cold water and a scrub right this minute, and the stains _still won't go off!!!!!_ Any other great ideas??


----------



## catch22 (Apr 30, 2004)

*maybe try....*

urine? Rumor has it that this works best while wearing them though, to be sure the shoe holds its shape. If that doesn't work try paint thinner, that stuff will remove anything.


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

80rpm said:


> Does anybody here have a great tip on how I could restore my practically new Izumis? The blood on em really looks suspicious.


Take 'em to your friendly neighborhood police station - I hear the po-lice have great ways of removing bloodstains


----------



## catch22 (Apr 30, 2004)

*Oh...*

If you still are having problems, maybe check with old_dude, from what I understand he is an expert at removing animal stains from garments.


----------



## Duncan! (Jan 15, 2004)

Here's what you should do:

1. Take off your shoes, being careful not to get blood on your self or clothes
2. Lay them down on a newspaper or old blanket
3. Take off your cycling shorts
4. Pick up the shoes
5. Shove them up your @ss (one at a time)
6. Leave them there

Have a great day! D.


----------



## rooster9 (Feb 22, 2005)

80rpm, you are a real jerk…

You were riding irresponsibly, going around a blind corner too fast and killed someone’s pet, and all you can think about is you, your torn shirt and your bloody shoes.

What if it had been a kid or an old lady you ran down… would you have stomped on their head too?

I suggest you go back to the scene, find the owner and make your apologies. Karma will be following you for a long time.


----------



## Stophovr6 (Feb 17, 2005)

80rpm said:


> Something annoying happened to me the other day. I was out for a ride with some intervals when I hugged the inside of a tight corner and hit a dog perfectly hidden from my sight. I went down, cussing, but luckily my clothes weren't badly damaged and I stitched up my Gore tex jacket.
> 
> Anyway, about the dog, I think it was a bichon frise- not really sure, one of these cuddly white small thingies, wasn't so lucky. Nobody noticed- strangely enough as it was in this residential area on a sunday afternoon, but here's the deal: dog lies there twitching, and I didn't know what to do, and didn't wanna be held responsible, but I just couldn't let that stupid canine lie there bleeding, so I stomped on its head until it stopped twitching. I thought of putting the body in a trash can, but dead animals may be infested with bacteria, so I just pedaled home and had my ride spoiled.
> 
> ...


Why did you stomp on its head? Is that how you got the blood on your shoes? I understand you wanted to put it out of its missery, but if you're so concerned with your shoes, you shouldve killed the dog with a stick or something. Personally i couldve never done what you did and wouldve probably taken the dog to a vet to have them put it down, then find the owners and apollogize. You however chose to take matters into your shoes. Anyhow, i dont know how this will work on your shoes but:
Blood
Rinse your garment thoroughly in cold water, then soak it with a dash of ammonia for 20 minutes. Use stain remover to spray the area and soak it for several hours if necessary. You should then launder the garment with an enzyme detergent. If the stain persists, spray your garment with hydrogen peroxide, let it soak for a few minutes and then launder again.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

Pearl Izumi shoes suck. Toss them out. Buy yourself some Sidi's - they wipe off easily, and the black color hides the stains.


----------



## EMT (Jun 26, 2004)

Fuelish said:


> Take 'em to your friendly neighborhood police station - I hear the po-lice have great ways of removing bloodstains


While you're there explain to them what happened so they can charge you with cruelty to animals.


----------



## rotr no more (Jan 12, 2004)

Leave the blood on the shoes. Say you got bloddy from running into the dog and skidding on the road.
Your friends will say, "Damn dogs. You shoulda kicked it's head in."
You say, "Man! I so did kick it's head in."
Friend, "Dude! I wish I could be as cool as you."
You "Never could be as cool as me, cause I wear Goretex while road riding intervals. I am so full of sh!t".
Nice try, dumba$$. You need a better story. Especially the part about the hidden dog. There are more holes in that troll than your cycling shorts.
Now, if there is blood from a spill, use a mixture of 50/50 white vinager (sp) and water, or diluted nail polish remover. 
Or leave it as a battle mark.
Tim...stomping in heads.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

baiter


----------



## 80rpm (Feb 21, 2005)

rotr no more said:


> Leave the blood on the shoes. Say you got bloddy from running into the dog and skidding on the road.
> Your friends will say, "Damn dogs. You shoulda kicked it's head in."
> You say, "Man! I so did kick it's head in."
> Friend, "Dude! I wish I could be as cool as you."
> ...


Yeah, every cyclist has to live in California. Especially in February. Wtf makes you even think I am american?


----------



## CDtofer (Nov 4, 2004)

*I hate to feed the trolls but...RANT*

I would not normally post to something as lame as this - I came to get away from a shitty day at work and somehow saw this stupid post first, and now I am angry.

80 Dude - you are an A$$, you either are a Troll and this is all BS and that makes me pi$$ed which makes you an A$$ or you really did hit a dog because your were not paying enough attention to what you were doing and that makes you an A$$ and then you are especially an a$$ not for putting the dog down which you should have done since you hit it but rather for not being man enough to take responsibililty for your actions. It does not matter what focking country you are from being a man means being responsible for your own actions and doing especially the things that you dont want to do. So I guess that makes you less then a man, much less IMHO as well as complete and total A$$

Since you cannot take responsibility for what you do I dont know why anybody would want to actually help you out - I know a great way to get blood out but I sure as he!! wouldnt share it with your stupid A$$

Here is what I think you really are and if you are not a troll then, "here's some toys for you little boy!" Now go play and take you stupid Sh!t with you somewhere else


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow! ADDS right?


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

Maybe you'll be really lucky one day and someone will put you out of your misery the same way.


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

Hey 80rpm, your sooo insensitive, try hydrogen pyroxide(sp?), it takes blood out of shirts.


----------



## Flynn (Oct 14, 2004)

*Kick me*

After reading this entire post, I'd like someone to kick my head in.


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

80rpm said:


> Something annoying happened to me the other day. I was out for a ride with some intervals when I hugged the inside of a tight corner and hit a dog perfectly hidden from my sight. I went down, cussing, but luckily my clothes weren't badly damaged and I stitched up my Gore tex jacket.
> 
> Anyway, about the dog, I think it was a bichon frise- not really sure, one of these cuddly white small thingies, wasn't so lucky. Nobody noticed- strangely enough as it was in this residential area on a sunday afternoon, but here's the deal: dog lies there twitching, and I didn't know what to do, and didn't wanna be held responsible, but I just couldn't let that stupid canine lie there bleeding, so I stomped on its head until it stopped twitching. I thought of putting the body in a trash can, but dead animals may be infested with bacteria, so I just pedaled home and had my ride spoiled.
> 
> ...


coke or pepsi is what the state troopers use around here to get blood off the road.


----------



## catch22 (Apr 30, 2004)

80rpm said:


> Yeah, every cyclist has to live in California. Especially in February. Wtf makes you even think I am american?


Who said anything about California?


----------



## okcycler (Oct 15, 2004)

*protein stain*

Take an old tooth brush, a small container of water, and a bar of ivory soap. Be sure to use the small container of water to tone down the soap, you don't want to end up with bleach spots...

Good luck, BW


----------



## Phantom Mushroom (Feb 23, 2005)

*Poor Dog F*ck your shoes*



80rpm said:


> Yeah, why shouldn't I worry about my izumis. They are brand new, for christ's sake. You think I am an ass coz I don't worry about the dog? It is fuc king dead so what is there to worry about? You should try to be at least a bit empathic if you wanna help me out, wise guy.


The dog may have only been knocked out. Next time you fall down off your bike I hope someone exercises the same standard of care to you as you did for that dog!!!!


----------



## Phantom Mushroom (Feb 23, 2005)

*Phantom Mushroom*



EMT said:


> While you're there explain to them what happened so they can charge you with cruelty to animals.


This arrogant [email protected]*& does not give a darn about animals.

While he is there takning responsibility which people like him never will. I hope the owner of the murdered dog is a 6ft 5in tall 240lb animal lover who takes you by the throat and breaks your worthless neck. Then stomps your brains out like you did to his dog. I hope the blood stains NEVER come out as to they are a reminder of this terrifying act of cruelty.

You are a very very sick person "mr my shoes got dirty".........booo hooo


----------



## rotr no more (Jan 12, 2004)

80rpm said:


> Yeah, every cyclist has to live in California. Especially in February. Wtf makes you even think I am american?


 I never implied you were an American, Asian, Canadian, whatever.
The issue with GoreTex is it doesn't breath very well. If you are in a colder climate doing intervals, you will build up much moisture under the Gore layer, which will freeze when you stop.
If you are riding in a warmer climate, you will cook inside the jacket.
If it's raining, I doubt you will be doing intervals in the street. If you were, the blood would have washed off your shoe rendering this thread useless, just like your petty little existance.
Tim...poking holes everywhere


----------



## old_dude (Jan 27, 2004)

*Not me*



catch22 said:


> If you still are having problems, maybe check with old_dude, from what I understand he is an expert at removing animal stains from garments.


I can't help, unless the small dog was all black, with a long wide white stripe running down its head, back, and bushy tail. The yellow stains left by those can be removed with methyl hydrate.

I have effectively avoided most other animal stains.

IMO the guy should have asked around for the owner.

The dog owner is the one who should decide how to deal with the injured dog.

Taking a wild guess, I figure that the owner would *not* have asked the cyclist to stomp on it, until it stopped twitching.

old_dude


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

*Surefire method.*

This will require an assistant, try Joe Pesci.

Open a bench vise wide enough to insert your head, place your head inside the jaws,have your assistant tighten the jaws until your eyes pop out.

Oh yeah, keep your shoes in a safe place, I've heard this could be messy.

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Twiggyperson (Feb 3, 2005)

*Keep your pants on people!*

Ok, lets not get carried away. So, all of you that suddenly hate 80rpm, what would you do in that situation? I think that yes he should have told the owners, and yes he still should, but no he should not have just let the dog suffer. He was right to help it along to the other side. Now what is he to do? He should clean off his gear! Whats done is done. The dog is dead. His (really nice)shoes are dirty.

Lets look at it this way:
Lets say you are riding and you get hit by a car. You are ok, but your bike is trashed. You stop and talk to the driver, maybe exchange insurance info. Two weeks down the line, ther is no changing the fact that you got hit, and your bike destroyed. Whats done is done. No need to keep brewing over the accident, now you just need to work on getting a new bike. Right?

I think he should appoligise to the family. If it truly was his fault, b/c he wasnt paying attention, maybe he should go with the family to pick out a new dog. Other than that, move on with life. Any of you that wants to turn him into the police, go right ahead. Whose gonna look like the bigger idiot, him, or the one turning him in?

Im not flaming, just trying to help out a brutha...

BTW I second the Hydrogen-Peroxide.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

MRfire said:


> Where's Pete?


I second that, Where the hell is Pete?


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

So did anyone catch the highlights of the Federal budget today?


----------



## EMT (Jun 26, 2004)

Hey Twiggyperson. 

How does 80rpm know that the dog was twitching because it was about to die? He's not a Veterinarian. The dog could have been having a seizure because of the trauma from the accident. The dog could have been having neurological complications from a head injury. These things clear up and are not always a death sentence. He should have done the right thing and tried to find the owner so they could get the dog to a Veterinarian. Instead 80rpm assumed that the dog was going to die and decided to deliver the final blow. The douche is only concerned about cleaning the blood off of his shoes and does not seem to respect life.

~Matt


----------



## EMT (Jun 26, 2004)

.....


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

forkboy said:


> Pearl Izumi shoes suck. Toss them out. Buy yourself some Sidi's - they wipe off easily, and the black color hides the stains.


See, that's how I spotted this as a troll - all that concern over a pair of PIs?


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

*Just to be clear*

for the people who are unfamiliar with what a troll is:

(from curezone.com)

 "Netiquette Guidelines"

What is an Internet Troll/ Forum troll?

An "Internet troll" or "Forum Troll" is a person who posts outrageous message to bait people to answer. Forum Troll delights in sowing discord on the forums.* A troll is someone who inspires flaming rhetoric, someone who is purposely provoking and pulling people into flaming discussion.* Flaming discussions usually end with name calling and a flame war.


getting outraged and calling him names only makes him happy.


----------



## Marcus75 (Jul 29, 2003)

Shove It Up Your Hole!!! What A Looser!


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

What is the best method for removing lint from my navel?


----------



## canadian-clydesdale (Oct 13, 2004)

006_007 said:


> So did anyone catch the highlights of the Federal budget today?


Yeah... The Liberals are going on a shopping spree


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

canadian-clydesdale said:


> Yeah... The Liberals are going on a shopping spree


Ummmm... Who's in the White House? Who controls both houses of Congress? Who's run up historic budget deficits? _Who's_ on a shopping spree?

(Here's a hint: it's not "The Liberals")


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

in case this question is for real, didn't someone mention urine as being effective on blood stains? I think it will work best if the owner is wearing the shoes when everyone p1sses on them/him.


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

HarryCallahan said:


> in case this question is for real, didn't someone mention urine as being effective on blood stains? I think it will work best if the owner is wearing the shoes when everyone p1sses on them/him.


I like your troll gif. Can I borrow it for future use?


----------



## Panacea (Mar 10, 2004)

52 1,846 replies


my hat is off to you 80rpm well done!

I would have claimed I'd hit an abanoned baby in a pram with it's parents shagging just behind the bushes so you know, what could I do?


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Drewdane said:


> Ummmm... Who's in the White House? Who controls both houses of Congress? Who's run up historic budget deficits? _Who's_ on a shopping spree?
> 
> (Here's a hint: it's not "The Liberals")


For us Canadians it would be the Liberals that are going on a spending spree as announced in yesterdays CANADIAN federal budget......


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

GuruAtma said:


> I like your troll gif. Can I borrow it for future use?


Wish I could say it was mine. I saw it this morning on another forum, and will admit here that when I read this thread, just went back and copied it here. My bad.


----------



## Twiggyperson (Feb 3, 2005)

EMT said:


> Hey Twiggyperson.
> 
> How does 80rpm know that the dog was twitching because it was about to die? He's not a Veterinarian. The dog could have been having a seizure because of the trauma from the accident. The dog could have been having neurological complications from a head injury. These things clear up and are not always a death sentence. He should have done the right thing and tried to find the owner so they could get the dog to a Veterinarian. Instead 80rpm assumed that the dog was going to die and decided to deliver the final blow. The douche is only concerned about cleaning the blood off of his shoes and does not seem to respect life.
> 
> ~Matt


I agree, he was in the wrong for not contacting the owners, but like I keep saying, whats done is done. The dog isn't coming back, but stains are. I think the story was a little graphic, but hes not a troll. He just wanted a simple answer: how to remove blood. You would ask the same question if you had blood from a pedal bite. I think we're all in the wrong for being pissed off at him. He made a quick judgement call. You and I might not agree with it, but it's better than not deciding at all. I know plenty of people that would have let it die and suffer. give him a break. I think he feels bad enough about it without everyone giving him abunch of sh!t for it.

again, no flame intended.
just my 2cents...


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Twiggyperson said:


> I agree, he was in the wrong for not contacting the owners, but like I keep saying, whats done is done. The dog isn't coming back, but stains are. I think the story was a little graphic, but hes not a troll. He just wanted a simple answer: how to remove blood. You would ask the same question if you had blood from a pedal bite. I think we're all in the wrong for being pissed off at him. He made a quick judgement call. You and I might not agree with it, but it's better than not deciding at all. I know plenty of people that would have let it die and suffer. give him a break. I think he feels bad enough about it without everyone giving him abunch of sh!t for it.
> 
> again, no flame intended.
> just my 2cents...


I think we should all get together for a group hug now.


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Duncan! said:


> Here's what you should do:
> 
> 1. Take off your shoes, being careful not to get blood on your self or clothes
> 2. Lay them down on a newspaper or old blanket
> ...


Ditto X2 dude WTF is wrong with you? You have to be the biggest fu*king @sshole in the cycling community! where you from cause you got to be a friggen hillbilly *******


----------



## Twiggyperson (Feb 3, 2005)

*drop it like its hot*

If you all think this guy is a troll, then why do you keep replying to it? Better question, Why do I keep replying to it? Lets just drop it.



006_007 said:


> I think we should all get together for a group hug now.


That cuts deep... Seriously, why you got to be like that?


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

006_007 said:


> For us Canadians it would be the Liberals that are going on a spending spree as announced in yesterdays CANADIAN federal budget......


What? Canada has a federal budget? Canada has a _Government_? Go figure...


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

*Roadie stuff*

This question should have really been put on the roadie board. Only a roadie would kick a dog when its down anyway. 

As for the shoes, soak them overnight in a bowl of bleach. I'm sure they'll spiff right up.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Drewdane said:


> What? Canada has a federal budget? Canada has a _Government_? Go figure...


Yup, we even have our own national anthem.

Know what our official animal is?


----------



## avsb514 (Jan 27, 2005)

LCdaveH said:


> As for the shoes, soak them overnight in a bowl of bleach. I'm sure they'll spiff right up.


No, No, No... Drano works much better. Make sure to keep the shoes on, pour about 8oz. into a glass container, and drink it as fast as possible...


----------



## Jeff Hurricane (Feb 14, 2004)

*Leave The Blood.....*

Then when someone notices the blood stains, tell them that you had an encounter with a grizzly bear or a mountain lion. That way you don't sound so foolish, the way you would if you told the truth.


----------



## Hecubus (Jan 12, 2004)

A witness managed to snap this picture of 80rpm as he fled the scene just after stomping on the dog.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

006_007 said:


> Yup, we even have our own national anthem.
> 
> Know what our official animal is?


_What_?!? Canada has _animals_? Get outta here!


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Drewdane said:


> _What_?!? Canada has _animals_? Get outta here!


Here is a picture of one of our largest cities...


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

006_007 said:


> Here is a picture of one of our largest cities...


WHAT?!?!? Canada has _BUILDINGS_????

Ah, never mind...


----------

